# Rope Fish



## twomnybilz (Jan 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any experiance with rope fish. I know that they are non aggresive but would they do well with smaller fish. Like neons and guppies?


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have one. There are some pics in my gallery if you would like to look at him. He is not good with guppies and neons tho because they are small enough to be food.


----------

